# Foundry roasters Lighter side of life



## coffeechap

So folks this is the first of the lighter side of life offerings and I am quieter excited that it is coming from a roaster that has a strong forum connection in Callum our very own demon barista! The principle is exactly the same as the darker side of life, four bags of 250 grams will be sent out to each participant which will be consumed, evaluated, and feedback provided here on the thread.

I imagine that many brew methods will come out of the lighter side, so please put down all your findings, my focus will be on espresso but I will dabble in a little brewed to see what it does. There are 8 guest slots available in 500 gram lots each priced at £12 including delivery so get your name down if you fancy giving this great roaster a go. I am sure that Callum will pop up and tell us a bit more about foundry and their ethos.

Expect the beans to be delivered around the 13th October having been rested for three days, so perfect for the brewed lovers to get tucking into.


----------



## coffeechap

Guest slots

1. Ronsil


----------



## Yes Row

Guest slots

1. Ronsil

2. Yes Row. Nothing ventured...


----------



## 4515

Looking forward to these beans. Speaking to Lee and Callum last Sunday, these beans are not currently available through Foundry and the feedback they recieve will be considered for the roast for their offering to the public.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Guest slots

1. Ronsil

2. Yes Row. Nothing ventured...

3. Gerrard Burrard


----------



## urbanbumpkin

1. Ronsil

2. Yes Row. Nothing ventured...

3. Gerrard Burrard

4. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## Phil104

Yes please:

1. Ronsil

2. Yes Row. Nothing ventured...

3. Gerrard Burrard

4. Urbanbumpkin

5. Phil104


----------



## Phil104

Oh - and thanks for setting it up CC


----------



## innatelogic

1. Ronsil

2. Yes Row. Nothing ventured...

3. Gerrard Burrard

4. Urbanbumpkin

5. Phil104

6. innatelogic

Is signing up as simple as writing this post, payment and address to be confirmed by PM? Or have I broken some arcane rules of the LSOL subscription?

Thanks!


----------



## ronsil

When the guest slots have all gone I will PM everyone with bank details for payment.

Remember this list is for this months guest slots only at £12 for 500 grams.. You need to say if you are wanting to go on the LSOL Members list for 3 months at £55 with 1 kilo per month.


----------



## Phil_

1. Ronsil

2. Yes Row. Nothing ventured...

3. Gerrard Burrard

4. Urbanbumpkin

5. Phil104

6. innatelogic

7. Phil_

I am interested in giving this a try if that is ok?


----------



## ronsil

No prob - will be sending out(PMs) banking details over the coming week.

For those that have 'played' the game before please await the new bank details. They are different to the DSOL to avoid confusion.


----------



## Rdl81

1. Ronsil

2. Yes Row. Nothing ventured...

3. Gerrard Burrard

4. Urbanbumpkin

5. Phil104

6. innatelogic

7. Phil_

8 Rdl81


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Full house for the guest slots!


----------



## ronsil

Yup! Guest slots now all gone for the LighterSOL.

Will PM everyone banking details tomorrow


----------



## Phil104

ronsil said:


> Yup! Guest slots now all gone for the LighterSOL.
> 
> Will PM everyone banking details tomorrow


 Thanks Ron - just paid and also PMed coffeechap. I'm very much looking forward to my first Foundry experience.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

Paid and PM'd. Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## Phil_

I haven't received payment details yet. Have they been sent?


----------



## ronsil

Yes I have sent out all payment details.

There are several members who are Phil.

I will PM again now. Please confirm your exact forum name


----------



## Phil_

Thanks Ron, PM now received and payment sent. I will PM coffeechap now.


----------



## Glenn

I'm really pleased that so many will be able to try Foundry beans at such a good price.

I have enjoyed the brews from their beans to date and welcome them onboard as an Advertiser also

Keep an eye out for a banner soon!


----------



## ronsil

Just 2 more Guests to pay.

Would be good to complete all payments this weekend.

Many thanks


----------



## Yes Row

Paid and PM sent. Thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Paid up 5mins ago


----------



## Rdl81

Paid and pm sent sorry for the delay


----------



## ronsil

Final list of fully paid guests for LighterSOL.

1. Ronsil

2. Yes Row.

3. Gerrard Burrard

4. Urbanbumpkin

5. Phil104

6. innatelogic

7. Phil_

8 Rdl81

Trust everyone has sent their address to 'Coffeechap'

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## Rdl81

Hi just curious if the guys from the foundry be providing an Areopress "recipe" like they usually do for us to use as a baseline....I am very new to all this so would be good to know where to start!


----------



## coffeechap

Just to keep you all updated, the beans have been roasted and will be dispatched on Monday, I am sure that the guys will provide some information about recipes, however the point is to experiment with the beans and discuss on here, thus the roaster will get feedback and we will all get to see how different recipes develop over the month


----------



## Rdl81

Thanks for the update coffeechap....looking forward to it...I only asked about recipe as good to have a starting point to experiment from...also did u get unrelated pm I sent u


----------



## jeebsy

Just in time for the spock kit arriving


----------



## coffeechap

Rdl81 said:


> Thanks for the update coffeechap....looking forward to it...I only asked about recipe as good to have a starting point to experiment from...also did u get unrelated pm I sent u


No i didn't, can you please resend it


----------



## Rdl81

I have just tried to resend


----------



## Rdl81

I have just tried to resend


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Rdl81 said:


> Hi just curious if the guys from the foundry be providing an Areopress "recipe" like they usually do for us to use as a baseline....I am very new to all this so would be good to know where to start!


We'd be happy to post any recipes that we are currently using for both brewed and spro. Of course, they'll be nothing more than a reflection of where we've got to so far with our brewing. I can say that these are awesome beans though, blown away by the flat white that Callum made for me last night, quite possibly the best I've ever tasted.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

coffeechap said:


> Just to keep you all updated, the beans have been roasted and will be dispatched on Monday, I am sure that the guys will provide some information about recipes, however the point is to experiment with the beans and discuss on here, thus the roaster will get feedback and we will all get to see how different recipes develop over the month


Actually planning to roast the beans tomorrow as we had a bit of last minute testing/refracting etc we wanted to do last night before committing to the profile. Beans will be sent out on Monday morning at the lastest by MyHermes which can take up to three days to deliver.

Can't wait to hear your feedback guys, thanks for giving us the opportunity to share what we're doing with you.


----------



## Drewster

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> .....Beans will be sent out on Monday....can take up to three days to deliver......


This will be perfect for me getting home for a Coffee Treat on Friday.... Mmmmmmmm


----------



## CallumT

Roasted and bagged...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Excellent, it's an army of beans!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Just finished roasting folks should be in on its way on Monday! - it's been a long day but very enjoyable. A totally new profile for this one....you're going to love it.


----------



## coffeechap

I opened some that Callum gave me yesterday and all I can say is just get your nose in the bag folks, if it tastes like it smells then strawberries are on the menu!


----------



## ahirsty

I believe I cupped some at the Foundry day. Reminded me of the latest Unkle Funka blend which are my favorite beans of the year. Looking forward to tasting these!


----------



## CallumT

Sample roast hasn't got anything on the production roasts!


----------



## tribs

strawberries. hmmm. A natural perhaps?


----------



## jeebsy

Sounds like it's going to be exactly my cup of tea


----------



## Phil104

Just arrived via a friendly Hermes person and can't wait to get stuck in (although it will have to be later...). Thanks again to everyone concerned for making it possible.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Sounds like it's going to be exactly my cup of tea


Tastes of tea? Hmmmm


----------



## jeebsy

Don't tell Jay Rayner


----------



## jeebsy

I've got someone house sitting for my oven getting delivered this afternoon, if the Hermes guy dropped these off while they're in and with vst sorting me out with the spockware it would be a good day


----------



## frandavi99

Mine arrived yesterday, only just got around to opening a bag. Didn't really get the strawberry smell from the bag, but it's there in buckets once ground.

V60; 15g to 250g in just under 3 minutes. 3 pours around 30 secs apart.

Let it rest for 10 minutes, which was hard cos it smells so good. Bit more to the taste than just strawberries so I'll let someone with a better vocab describe it but it's really good. Cheers guys!


----------



## coffeechap

I can't wait to bang this through the l1 on Friday


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I can't wait to bang this through the l1 on Friday


Me too..think it will be waiting in the bench for me when I get home


----------



## 4515

Couldnt resist it so Ive just stuck my nose in a bag of this and I'm getting the strawberries and cream. Will give this a go in the V60 tomorrow.

Smells like the type of coffee I'd enjoy on holiday with the aeropress. As we dont go until late May next year I'll have to make do with a rainy South Yorkshire. If I squint hard enough out of the bedroom window the grave yard over the road could look like boats on the sea.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have the guest bags gone out at the same time?


----------



## Greenpotterer

Tried it tonight not a strong aroma from the bag but like walking into a sweet shop once its ground, wow, lots of strawberry and cream rhubarb and custard to my uncultured palate.

25g in 400ml Chemex for 3m 30 s. Just starting my second cup after cooling for 15 minutes and the flavours are even more intense.


----------



## badger28

For better or worse I tried this on the cherub today. 18g > 30g in 27 seconds. Was a nice espresso with undefined fruity notes and some muted background acidity.

Am hoping that when the beans are fully rested the fruity notes come out to play fully!


----------



## Yes Row

urbanbumpkin said:


> Have the guest bags gone out at the same time?


Got my "guest" beans today. Not opened them yet


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

urbanbumpkin said:


> Have the guest bags gone out at the same time?


Yes, all the beans went out together. Anyone having any delivery problems, please let me know as I have tracking info.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

badger28 said:


> For better or worse I tried this on the cherub today. 18g > 30g in 27 seconds. Was a nice espresso with undefined fruity notes and some muted background acidity.
> 
> Am hoping that when the beans are fully rested the fruity notes come out to play fully!


I can't remember the recipe we eventually got to on the Adonis but I'm sure Callum will enlighten us?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yes, all the beans went out together. Anyone having any delivery problems, please let me know as I have tracking info.


Cheers,  I'll give it till tomorrow


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I've checked the MyHermes tracking. All the coffee that hasn't already been delivered is with local couriers for delivery tomorrow. Some have been attemped once already. I think they try to deliver for three days if memory serves.


----------



## Rdl81

I never normally drink coffee after 4pm but I could resist trying this smells great sherbert like. So I went for v60 26g in with 440ml 50ml stoop for 30sec but then total brew time 5min so some adjustment to grind needed!! I got a nutty goose bury taste nice but need to improve the brew might try Areopress tomorrow


----------



## beebah

Mine arrived while I was out and the delivery guy hid the box in my front garden! All safe on my kitchen now, ready for tomorrow morning. I'm surprised at how excited I am!


----------



## ronsil

My guest lot arrived yesterday.

I've earmarked tomorrow as a 'non Vesuvius' day. Its Chemex & the Aeropress all the way.

The Hario scales I use to weigh espresso output will be doing the job they were designed for.

'Coffee Shot' testing will come at the weekend. Should be interesting comparison with the Chemex.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mine arrived this morning.







Thanks guys, I'll try and hold off till the weekend


----------



## 4515

Tried mine in the V60 this morning

First thing I noticed was that either I'm getting weaker or the beans are tougher - grinding in the Hausgrind took a bit more effort than other beans

In the cup got the funkyness that I could smell with the beans in the bag. Very smooth tasting coffee with a nice mouthfeel

Strwberry angel delight

I'll leave the beans alone until the weekend when I'll use as espresso

A really nice drink so far. As brewed, its not a zingy, sharp coffee that is often associated with lighter roasts - it has a good balance. Will see how it performs as espresso


----------



## Rdl81

This is a very nice coffee I have had another two today one v60 one Areopress. Areopress was the best I did 18g course ish grind inverted used 200g water. 50g for 30sec then add rest for 1m30sec. Upfront you are hit with a strong fruit/flower taste I wouldn't say strawberry more goose bury and after a very very subtle smokey aftertaste. I have had a lot of African coffee through my Areopress and this is up there with the best possibly my favourite it's a very nice distinct taste


----------



## donkeykong

Sorry to have to say but this is the most disgusting stuff I've ever tasted. After dialing in the grind and pour I'ts undrinkable. The other 3.5 bags have gone in the bin.

Hopefully the next one will be better!


----------



## Mrboots2u

donkeykong said:


> Sorry to have to say but this is the most disgusting stuff I've ever tasted. After dialing in the grind and pour I'ts undrinkable. The other 3.5 bags have gone in the bin.
> 
> Hopefully the next one will be better!


We are all entitled to our opinions but that's not a very constructive or fair one I feel. We could have helped

How many shots did you pull. What ratio? Did you try brewed?

It seems somewhat churlish to post you've thrown it in the bin

Im unsure you've got the point or the jist of what lsol and the roasters are trying  to offer.


----------



## badger28

donkeykong said:


> Sorry to have to say but this is the most disgusting stuff I've ever tasted. After dialing in the grind and pour I'ts undrinkable. The other 3.5 bags have gone in the bin.
> 
> Hopefully the next one will be better!


I am hoping this is a joke! Surely not in the bin? After just two espressos I would have purchased your bags off you!

Or at the very least paid for the postage to get them here rather than you use them for compost.


----------



## jeebsy

The myhermes slip was inside my storm door, which was annoying as I have a note on my door gives authorisation to leave parcels inside the storm door as they'll lock shut after. Phoned him to ask and he said he won't ring the buzzer for my block any more as the only neighbour who's in during the day gives him grief and threatened to phone the police on him last time so he just puts the slip under the main entrance. Had to arrange delivery for Saturday when I'll be in....


----------



## Drewster

urbanbumpkin said:


> Mine arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I'll try and hold off till the weekend


I don't get home til the weekend - so easy to hold off unfortunately :-(



donkeykong said:


> Sorry to have to say but this is the most disgusting stuff I've ever tasted. After dialing in the grind and pour I'ts undrinkable. The other 3.5 bags have gone in the bin.


Ouch! A tad brutal!

Was it not worth letting them rest for longer?

Trying

.....different method?

.....different dose?

Any taste hints other than disgusting?

Others have said "strawberry".... which does sound "odd" to me. Did you get "strawberry" and think "thats not coffee"....

What dose, time, output?

C'Mon give us a clue.


----------



## coffeechap

donkeykong said:


> Sorry to have to say but this is the most disgusting stuff I've ever tasted. After dialing in the grind and pour I'ts undrinkable. The other 3.5 bags have gone in the bin.
> 
> Hopefully the next one will be better!


This has to be a joke you haven't Even let these rest properly for espresso yet, why have you jit asked anyone else about how to get the best out of these?


----------



## ronsil

donkeykong said:


> Sorry to have to say but this is the most disgusting stuff I've ever tasted. After dialing in the grind and pour I'ts undrinkable. The other 3.5 bags have gone in the binHopefully the next one will be better!


Well now thats a bit harsh.

This group was created for people who like lighter roasts & there are a lot of them.

I took a guest slot & I'm looking forward to trying them various ways. Light roasts are not my thing but am more than happy to give it a go to see if I'm missing something.

Would you like to put up details of your method, recipe & brewing equipment. That would help understanding a little more.


----------



## drude

donkeykong said:


> Sorry to have to say but this is the most disgusting stuff I've ever tasted. After dialing in the grind and pour I'ts undrinkable. The other 3.5 bags have gone in the bin.


I think it would be fair to say if it is undrinkable you haven't dialed it in correctly. Some coffees are harder to dial in than others, especially when unrested, and especially when a light roast. I'm sure plenty of people on here, myself included, would have given you some money for these beans - what a shame you threw them away.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Drewster said:


> I don't get home til the weekend - so easy to hold off unfortunately :-(
> 
> Ouch! A tad brutal!
> 
> Was it not worth letting them rest for longer?
> 
> Trying
> 
> .....different method?
> 
> .....different dose?
> 
> Any taste hints other than disgusting?
> 
> Others have said "strawberry".... which does sound "odd" to me. Did you get "strawberry" and think "thats not coffee"....
> 
> What dose, time, output?
> 
> C'Mon give us a clue.


Completely agree, worth trying something different parameter / brew wise?

As least let us know what you did so we can avoid it.

Sorry to sound like a lynch mob


----------



## CamV6

(DonkeyKong) Noah! how nice to see you made it back onto the forum albeit in disguise! We've missed your lunacy. Its been so 'vanilla' round here without you!

So let me get this straight. You have

1. Signed up to a group doing lighter roasted beans

2. Received your oreder along with everyone else

3. Dived into them far too early for espresso and used them for espresso

4. Decided they are crap when they aren't properly rested yet

5. Decided they are crap when not properly rested and after only using c. 125g

5. Thrown 875g in the bin in a huff without consulting anyone or offering them for sale or swaps even

6. Slagged of the supplier instantly without any consideration and made yourself look a total berk!

Dude I am having to wipe away the tears of laughter here.............................


----------



## Daren

donkeykong said:


> Sorry to have to say but this is the most disgusting stuff I've ever tasted. After dialing in the grind and pour I'ts undrinkable. The other 3.5 bags have gone in the bin.
> 
> Hopefully the next one will be better!


A bit harsh. Have you considered changing what you do to get a taste closer to your liking. You haven't given the beans a chance. The idea of giving everyone a kilo is to allow you to experiment with different ratios/brew methods and see the tastes change as the beans age: to see what you can get out of the beans and share constructive feedback. What you've said is not constructive.

I have to say my first shot today made me grimace.... and was completely my own fault because I didn't change my grinder from its previous settings so ended up with 23g out in 32s. I clearly got things wrong but thought I'd try it anyway. It could have been knockout but you have to try. The thought of chucking these in the bin would never cross my mind, quite the contrary....It made me determined to get things right (obviously open the grind etc). I'll be looking for espresso ratio recommendations to compare.

I can't wait to try these through the Aeropress and Chemex at the weekend.


----------



## ronsil

OK - I think thats enough........

Please leave it at that & not spoil this LSOL Foundry Thread which really is for feedback


----------



## beebah

Well to my mind it's delicious ?. Just what I was hoping for when I signed up. I've got a stinking cold going on, buy you can't miss the sweet strawberry jam flavours with just bit of funk to follow. So far I've had success with a slightly higher ratio of water to coffee than the standard 1 litre to 60 grams with quite a quick pour on a v60. Next I'll give a super long steep a go to see what. that's like.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

working dog said:


> Tried mine in the V60 this morning
> 
> First thing I noticed was that either I'm getting weaker or the beans are tougher - grinding in the Hausgrind took a bit more effort than other beans
> 
> In the cup got the funkyness that I could smell with the beans in the bag. Very smooth tasting coffee with a nice mouthfeel
> 
> Strwberry angel delight
> 
> I'll leave the beans alone until the weekend when I'll use as espresso
> 
> A really nice drink so far. As brewed, its not a zingy, sharp coffee that is often associated with lighter roasts - it has a good balance. Will see how it performs as espresso


I agree on the hardness of the beans, I noticed exactly the same with my Hausgrind. The beans are small and do seem quite dense, fairly typical of the Ethiopian beans we've had in the past.


----------



## 4515

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I agree on the hardness of the beans, I noticed exactly the same with my Hausgrind. The beans are small and do seem quite dense, fairly typical of the Ethiopian beans we've had in the past.


Good to know that it wasnt me grinding like a girl

I'm sure they wont bother the Mythos too much


----------



## innatelogic

I tried an aeropress today and attempted to follow the foundry method. I couldn't find a recipe for this coffee so I guessed. I did 16g in 210g out.

Consistent with my experiences with other Ethiopian coffees it smells delicious and is indeed fruity in the cup. I'm not sure I get strawberry, but heaps of lovely 'fruit'.

I got little to no sweetness and the brew was a little 'thin' in flavour. I think my method needs to improve; I haven't made an aeropress in a while and I've lent my good thermometer to a friend. Also grind size on the porlex... I guess a finer grind would have increased the oomph of the flavour. The foundry method has quite a short steep compared to others, so perhaps extraction was low.

Anyone with a porlex want to reccomend an aeropress recipe with a number of 'clicks' on the grinder I can copy?

Really I'm an espresso guy so I can't wait to dial in and sup delicious crema this weekend. Any chance of a recipe from the roaster for espresso? It's probably lighter than I'm used to and I'm keen to get it right before I'm half way through the batch!


----------



## CallumT

Lighter roasted coffee is a little less soluble so there suited / can handle marginally higher temperatures and or finer grind settings than you may be users to.

For aeropress;

I'd start with this years aeropress champs recipe that won in the UK.

17g dose 240g brew water 95deg water aeropress not pre heated

Start time; Add 30g bloom, stir ensure even saturation.

30s; top inverted aeropress up to 240g

60s; lid on doubled up filter paper (pre rinsed) air out and start plunge

90s aim to finish don't push all water through leave a couple of mm above the puck.

V60;

Try Matt Pergers World Brewers cup recipe.

Espresso;

As I mentioned because the coffee is harder to extract you need to be pushing more water through the cup to extract more desirables and ensure a balanced espresso. Start with a 2:1 brew ratio so say 18 to 36 or 20 to 40 in 30s. You can pull tighter but I'd stick in between 1.75 to 2 times the yield from the dry dose also don't be afraid of shots taking a little longer than 30s either.

There's lots you can do to change the taste of this coffee. So I look forward to hearing people's experiences.

The coffee really is enjoyable for me in the fact you can really manipulate it and adding to the fact if will brew, spro and sit well in milk I think one kilo once is almost not enough!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thanks Callum I'll give this a try.


----------



## CallumT

Flat white before work this morning had some beaut florals shining through milk.

18g to 37g in 30s w/ 8s infusion on the L1 with EK43

Rough grind size on my EK43 for those recipes is 7.2 for aeropress, 9.6 for Pergers V60 and 2.1 for espresso


----------



## jeebsy

CallumT said:


> Rough grind size on my EK43 for those recipes is 7.2 for aeropress, 9.6 for Pergers V60 and 2.1 for espresso


On your dial? What would they be if the dial was the minute hand on a clock?


----------



## CallumT

I'm sure there's a conversion, but 10 is pretty much 9 o'clock


----------



## CallumT




----------



## 4515

Second V60 this morning and it was another success

I'll try tightening the grind for the next one as suggested

Dont know how to describe this but I'll give it a try. The bean doesnt taste as lightly roasted as it looks - the balanced bean that I described from yesterdays cup. It has a good coffee flavour, it is quite clean but has a creamyness to the flavour / mouthfeel.

I'm getting a touch of acidity at the tip of my tongue and also along the sides of my tongue but this is quite a muted acidity, unlike the coffee at the foundry forum day which was in your face zing

Looking forward to this as espresso in a couple of days time


----------



## ronsil

I opened the bag & I took a step back. Maybe it was my apprehension. I had been worrying but these were much darker than expected. Joy! - they looked the darker side of medium.

Seeing these resulted in a quick switch on of the Versuvius & back went the Chemex & the Aero onto the shelf.

I've roasted & used small hard beans like this before, Australian Peaberry comes to mind. Thus I knew the approx position on the EK dial for these.

20g into the 20g VST & out at 38g after a 41 seconds profile. Got the grind right at second attempt but will play around with the profile a bit, probably a bit higher than the max 8 bar I use for my usual roasts.










...resulting in this shot. A bit bubbly probably due to the freshness.....










but a burst of wild strawberries with a lasting orange,citrus flavour on the end. The ending may well change with a little more rest.

Really enjoyed that as my morning espresso. Going to try it with milk later today.

I know I want to try it as brewed but going to find it difficult not to leave to rest a bit & use for espresso.

Will see what you other guys are doing & will force myself to use the Chemex.

If this is going to be the lighter side of life I may well continue as a guest in the future.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

ronsil said:


> I opened the bag & I took a step back. Maybe it was my apprehension. I had been worrying but these were much darker than expected. Joy! - they looked the darker side of medium.
> 
> Seeing these resulted in a quick switch on of the Versuvius & back went the Chemex & the Aero onto the shelf.
> 
> I've roasted & used small hard beans like this before, Australian Peaberry comes to mind. Thus I knew the approx position on the EK dial for these.
> 
> 20g into the 20g VST & out at 38g after a 41 seconds profile. Got the grind right at second attempt but will play around with the profile a bit, probably a bit higher than the max 8 bar I use for my usual roasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...resulting in this shot. A bit bubbly probably due to the freshness.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but a burst of wild strawberries with a lasting orange,citrus flavour on the end. The ending may well change with a little more rest.
> 
> Really enjoyed that as my morning espresso. Going to try it with milk later today.
> 
> I know I want to try it as brewed but going to find it difficult not to leave to rest a bit & use for espresso.
> 
> Will see what you other guys are doing & will force myself to use the Chemex.
> 
> If this is going to be the lighter side of life I may well continue as a guest in the future.


That's really interesting Ron and a great example of how we can end up going down a strange route of trying to categorise coffee according to light/medium/dark and we end up closing down so many potentially rewarding options.

I'd hate for us to be known as dark roaster, or a light roaster. We try to get the best out of each bean we like and they turn our various shades of brown as a result! We chose this bean for LSOL because it was the fruit and the acidity that we really enjoyed which we though would appeal to people who tend to like lighter roasts.

The other new bean we have has great body and lovely black treacle notes so that one will probably end up coming out a bit darker than this one. Personally, I like to have a range of different coffee available to drink to suit my mood. For example, I love lighter roasts and tea-like body in the morning, but I tend to fancy a fuller bodied, more balanced cup in the afternoon/evening. I'm roasting to suit my own tastes ultimately - of course it's great when that tallies with someone else's but you can't win em all I guess!


----------



## coffeechap

Stop press, ron likes it a little lighter!! Next thing I will be buying a pump machine!


----------



## Drewster

Got home (finally after you chaps drinking this since Tuesday) and beans arrived as expected.

Decided I couldn't wait any longer so "went for it"

Kettle on - Check

Open pack - Definate "fruity" smell but can't pin down strawberry....

20g weighed out - Check

Nice Mug - Check

Grind.....

Ahhhhh now I think that I can get strawberry... certainly "fruits of the forest"... (Aside - I am not sure thats "coffee" but it isn't unpleasant)

Damp Filter....

Tip in coffee....

Pour enough water to cover....

Ahhhhh WOW that is fruity.....

Top up twice.... (I don't weigh or overly measure but I try to be pretty consistent)....

Cup full... pop cone in sink to drain (I don't drain it dry into the mug)...

Really fruity aroma now....

Quick sip... more fruit...

I add a little sugar - before anyone tells me it should be sweet enough/you shouldn't need sugar etc

I DON'T CARE if I want to add sugar I am going to add sugar!!

Sip again - Distinctly fruit (of the forest - not 100% convinced its strawberry but it is fruit)

This is a very pleasant taste and aroma... I will be trying espresso and more careful filter over the weekend.

All in all a good start to my LSOL learning experience....

2nd Aside

I am not 100% convinced that this is going to be "me" long term but it is certainly an experience....

This is "nice" and "drinkable" and I'll certainly enjoy experimenting but it is very confusing to my poor simple mind...

This isn't anything like "coffee".... I might grow to love it.... but..... I might not....

Still "Live and learn" try to keep an open mind and all that.......

I might have to invest in some "better" brew kit (Chemex possibly) and see where that goes....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok bit on the early side for spro but been playing with this a bit on different kit .

Had an EK43 , strada shot at my local roasters of this , was glorious ,got passed round with comments like , wow , delicious , fruit bomb, . Big thumbs up from them.

At home not quite nailed the espresso recipe , until one last split shot, where the cappuccino was delightful . (18g in 18 vst > 38g out 1.4 on Callum dial )

I sipped it , got a descriptor , thought nah , tasted it again, though going too corny really , drank the last bit , yep it was strawberry angel delight ..I kid ye not.

I know someone else said the same earlier in the thread but it had that sweetness of great steamed full fat milk , then that subtle strawberry cut through .

It may not be " traditional coffee tasting " , it is a great example of this varietal , roasted to a great profile ..looking forward to brewed tomorrow


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok bit on the early side for spro but been playing with this a bit on different kit .
> 
> Had an EK43 , strada shot at my local roasters of this , was glorious ,got passed round with comments like , wow , delicious , fruit bomb, . Big thumbs up from them.
> 
> At home not quite nailed the espresso recipe , until one last split shot, where the cappuccino was delightful . (18g in 18 vst > 38g out 1.4 on Callum dial )
> 
> I sipped it , got a descriptor , thought nah , tasted it again, though going too corny really , drank the last bit , yep it was strawberry angel delight ..I kid ye not.
> 
> I know someone else said the same earlier in the thread but it had that sweetness of great steamed full fat milk , then that subtle strawberry cut through .
> 
> It may not be " traditional coffee tasting " , it is a great example of this varietal , roasted to a great profile ..looking forward to brewed tomorrow


Strawberries and cream! We needed this a few months ago, Wimbledon special!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Drewster said:


> Got home (finally after you chaps drinking this since Tuesday) and beans arrived as expected.
> 
> Decided I couldn't wait any longer so "went for it"
> 
> Kettle on - Check
> 
> Open pack - Definate "fruity" smell but can't pin down strawberry....
> 
> 20g weighed out - Check
> 
> Nice Mug - Check
> 
> Grind.....
> 
> Ahhhhh now I think that I can get strawberry... certainly "fruits of the forest"... (Aside - I am not sure thats "coffee" but it isn't unpleasant)
> 
> Damp Filter....
> 
> Tip in coffee....
> 
> Pour enough water to cover....
> 
> Ahhhhh WOW that is fruity.....
> 
> Top up twice.... (I don't weigh or overly measure but I try to be pretty consistent)....
> 
> Cup full... pop cone in sink to drain (I don't drain it dry into the mug)...
> 
> Really fruity aroma now....
> 
> Quick sip... more fruit...
> 
> I add a little sugar - before anyone tells me it should be sweet enough/you shouldn't need sugar etc
> 
> I DON'T CARE if I want to add sugar I am going to add sugar!!
> 
> Sip again - Distinctly fruit (of the forest - not 100% convinced its strawberry but it is fruit)
> 
> This is a very pleasant taste and aroma... I will be trying espresso and more careful filter over the weekend.
> 
> All in all a good start to my LSOL learning experience....
> 
> 2nd Aside
> 
> I am not 100% convinced that this is going to be "me" long term but it is certainly an experience....
> 
> This is "nice" and "drinkable" and I'll certainly enjoy experimenting but it is very confusing to my poor simple mind...
> 
> This isn't anything like "coffee".... I might grow to love it.... but..... I might not....
> 
> Still "Live and learn" try to keep an open mind and all that.......
> 
> I might have to invest in some "better" brew kit (Chemex possibly) and see where that goes....


Great comments, thanks. I know what you mean about it being a big departure from traditional coffee tastes and it can take a bit of getting used to. This one I'm finding really addictive though. I have coffee going stale in my kitchen because I keep coming back to this.

I do love the 'I'll have sugar if I want to' thing - who likes being told what to do? All I ever say to people is please try it first, if you want sugar after that....go for it, you've obviously got a sweet tooth.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've bought my Aeropress home from work especially to give these beans a go tomorrow morning. Looking forward to it


----------



## Drewster

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Great comments, thanks. I know what you mean about it being a big departure from traditional coffee tastes and it can take a bit of getting used to. This one I'm finding really addictive though. I have coffee going stale in my kitchen because I keep coming back to this.
> 
> I do love the 'I'll have sugar if I want to' thing - who likes being told what to do? All I ever say to people is please try it first, if you want sugar after that....go for it, you've obviously got a sweet tooth.


TBH I don't have a particularly sweet tooth.... I am just pretty poor at "hitting the sweet spot" when brewing coffee :-(

I normally drink espresso san sugar and filter sometimes with sometimes without....I do always try it first....

If someone made me a coffee I would certainly try it without sugar....

If I make a flat white/capo/milky coffee I'll pretty well never need sugar.


----------



## Greenpotterer

Used the Aeropress this morning but got interrupted half way through so over infused result awful. However unlike some others i persevered and tried again this evening with the Aeropress again, with a little steamed milk, strawberry mousse with a long after taste, as was the second one







, another sleepless night maybe but worth it.

Espresso tomorrow.

Gaz


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> TBH I don't have a particularly sweet tooth.... I am just pretty poor at "hitting the sweet spot" when brewing coffee :-(
> 
> I normally drink espresso san sugar and filter sometimes with sometimes without....I do always try it first....
> 
> If someone made me a coffee I would certainly try it without sugar....
> 
> If I make a flat white/capo/milky coffee I'll pretty well never need sugar.


Perhaps weighing or measuring the amount of water you use might help to find it .....


----------



## Rdl81

How long people infusing in the Areopress my first was 30sex stoop then 1min30 but this morning reduced it to 30+1 but wasn't as good ie not as strong flavour profile I guess as using a course grind as trying to dial in the hand grinder for v60. Just hoping I get my espresso machine (which I will) and grinder in time to try espresso with these


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps weighing or measuring the amount of water you use might help to find it .....


Don't you come on here with your sensible constructive suggestions!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back into this for the morning split shot ...

Down dosed just a tad to 17.8g > 36.5 g ish out

A lot happier with the espresso ( not that it was bad yesterday )

Still getting the fruit forward strawberries possibly blueberry , but with a little hint of a boozy punch on the finish now ...really nice

In milk that sweet angel delight and again a slight boozy funky at the end , really nice .

Perhaps and extra day has changed this , perhaps I've just pushed the EY a little ( I'll try and refract one later ) ...


----------



## Drewster

Just knocked out a quick flat-white.

18g Grind looked nice and fluffy but shot was a bit too quick so will tighten it down for the next one...

I didn't taste the shot neat as I was going straight to milk anyway but it wouldn't have been top notch - it wasn't "thick" but it did have some body (if I had intended to have espresso I wouldn't have been ecstatic but would have drunk it)

Anyway - as Flat white....

Still full of fruit.... an odd (but not unpleasant) "back taste"

(Not aftertaste as such... just the final sensation for a few seconds once swallowed)

If the main sensation is "smooth" then this back taste is slightly "rough".

Nice enough that I am going to knock out another one now............


----------



## Xpenno

Can't wait to get into this tomorrow, seems like I've been away from good coffee for ages!


----------



## jeebsy

Aeropress, 17.5 in, 250ml water, 13 on the 3FE dial, 2 min total inc push, 1.1 TDS 17.5% EY. A bit weak/under but still pretty pleasant, fruit coming through, maybe like some stewed summer fruits. Should be great if i ever manage a decent extraction.


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> Nice enough that I am going to knock out another one now............


Tightened down the grind a tad..

18g in and off we go:

Grind looked pukka, fluffy and WOW the fruity aroma really pops when grinding!

Shot too slow... but espresso thick and creamy... real body

(tbh about 3 weeks too slow - I really need to sort out "dialing in" or maybe get new burrs cos it shouldn't

go from gush to choke so "close" - but thats possibly another thread)

Popped in the milk and - all the fruit still there, smooth as silk and only the slightest hint of the previous back taste.... still there but "softer"...

This was a very nice drink..... couple of more tweaks and I will be singing!


----------



## CallumT

jeebsy said:


> Aeropress, 17.5 in, 250ml water, 13 on the 3FE dial, 2 min total inc push, 1.1 TDS 17.5% EY. A bit weak/under but still pretty pleasant, fruit coming through, maybe like some stewed summer fruits. Should be great if i ever manage a decent extraction.


Get the TDS up grind finer push further, you want higher EY than 17.5 for brewed espresso is good at 19.5 through both the royal / EK and Adonis / L1 haven't pushed too much further though. Will do some spocking with the Royal and L2 when I get over the hangover. Ugh.


----------



## jeebsy

Tightened the grind by two. About to drink this. High hopes.


----------



## jeebsy

Really got the sweetness coming through now, this is delicious


----------



## Mrboots2u

Espreso second shot of the day

Funk boozy fruit delicious

Refractometry results here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19486-Adventures-in-refracting


----------



## jeebsy

First espresso was 17.8 in, 67 out in 25.....need to refine that a little I think. 5.54 TDS EY 21.72


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> First espresso was 17.8 in, 67 out in 25.....need to refine that a little I think. 5.54 EY 21.72 TDS


EY and TDS wrong way round?

Perhaps we should move these to refract thread . as this level of geek isn't for everyone ....


----------



## Geordie Boy

Starting to get into my stash now. 21g into 38g, 28s in a flat white. Tastes like a strawberry milkshake with a funky fruit finish. As others have said, really smooth


----------



## badger28

I love the level of geekiness, just jealous I don't have the equipment.

Espresso today 18g >40 in 27 seconds. Thick gloopy espresso, again non descript fruit with a background acidity just to make it that little bit interesting.

Any recommendations to bring the fruitiness out? Maybe tighten the grind a touch and compensate by letting it run longer?


----------



## Mrboots2u

What kit you using badger ?


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> EY and TDS wrong way round?
> 
> Perhaps we should move these to refract thread . as this level of geek isn't for everyone ....


Yep spot the deliberate mistake

Took the grind right down, 19.6 in, 48 out in 35 this time. Not much fruit coming through, tasty enough but i'm not spocking any more espresso today


----------



## ronsil

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps we should move these to refract thread . as this level of geek isn't for everyone ....


Really agree with that. Its the results not the geekery, whilst interesting, that helps the Roaster


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

It all helps me Ron! Callum will be lapping up the numbers and it will all go into building our knowledge. Can't thank you all enough for taking the time and effort to share your results.


----------



## badger28

Mrboots2u said:


> What kit you using badger ?


Cherub. Gaggia md 64 grinder. Ims basket...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried a cheeky espresso this afternoon. Left the grinder setting where is was previously.

Average for espresso. Way too coarse for these.

18g in, 43 out in 23secs! Need to go much finer next time!









Taste of shot still had diluted fruits, but no where near dialled in.


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> Way too coarse for these.


Yeah, have found it needs quite a fine grind. Haven't got it dialled in an espresso but think it'll be amazing when it is


----------



## Geordie Boy

jeebsy said:


> Yeah, have found it needs quite a fine grind


I've gone the opposite way and had to slacken the grind off!


----------



## Drewster

Made a "Sowden brew"....

Boil kettle....

Warmed the pot ... from boiling kettle (same volume as if making it)

25g... ground fairly coarse.... whacked into inner filter

Empty pot..

Refill pot with now slightly cooled water...

Pop inner filter into pot/water... press few floaters to ensure all wet..

Lid on start timing......

Warm cup from kettle 1 min...

Take (empty) cup and Sowden into lounge (2min)

Complete brew time (while eating cornflakes) - 5 min total...

Pour into mug... Nice aroma (still fruity)....

Raise Mug to toast Bootsie (Both birthday and steering me to try Sowden)

Coffee gently cooling as I sip my way through it.

Still summer fruits...

Much "gentler" back notes....

Very nice...

My only issue with this method is the slight "muddiness" of far to many fines (particularly in the bottom of the mug).... this is I think "just" the size of the Sowden filter.

I like the taste of this method so much that I am contemplating pouring from the Sowden through a paper filter just to clear out the fines.

And/or getting a "Clever" to combine the longer brew time with the flltering/clarity.

And/or sorting out a Cona "syphon" (I do have a vintage Cona but it needs some tlc/new bits)

I am enjoying these beans....


----------



## frandavi99

Quick go at dialling in on my Silvia this morning. Started far too tight and worked from there. Liking having a kilo of beans as it means I can play more, previously I've always had 250g and couldn't afford to waste too many.

2 out of my 4 shots this morning were worth tasting;

16g to 46g in 25 secs. Far too quick but I quite enjoyed the lightness of the shot. Didn't get that fruity flavour though.

Then 16g to 31g in 30 secs. Maybe should have run it a touch longer. Much more rounded espresso than before, gonna try this grind for a long black and a flat white later on. Fruitiness was in the background, gentle acidity upfront and a bit of punch at the end.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Had a shot this morning...

Absolutely nailed it for my palate ( will post bring stuff on refract thread )

Fruit bomb , sweet

Even a grind the fruit notes wee huge of strawberry.

In the cup not a hint of sour or funk this time. Strawberry and blueberry cordial...... Like a mini milk in milk

( for ref 17.8g > 40.2 g )


----------



## Yes Row

First go with these and the V60 today

45g in 750ml water

Now, I'm no great lover of light beans but am interested in giving lighter roasts a go

I get very tropical fruit and a very crisp taste but a find the acidity challenging, not necessarily just these beans but certainly in this brew.

I am going to run some through the Cherub later
View attachment 9585


----------



## Geordie Boy

Chemex time this morning. 28g, 450ml, 5min

There's more body in this than you'd expect! Almost a thick gooey stawberry milkshake with that little fruit funk at the end. Really tasty and drunk within 20mins


----------



## CallumT

Body is there definitely just need to achieve the higher levels of extraction, this coffee does rock the chemex pretty well. Just been mimicking Martins EKspresso this morning and almost finding blackcurrents in the cup cleanliness you'd seriously expect from a fruit cordial. The way this natural brings the funk to the table is really clean and elegant.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep sweet fruit cordial ..lovely


----------



## Xpenno

Finally back home after what seems like weeks! First espresso shot on this and I wasn't far off my usual starting brew recipe.

21g > 45g (split into 2 singles) in 32 seconds. EK was at 2.5 on the 3fe dial.

Good body (think this could be improved by tightening up the grind a notch) and flavour-wise it was a bit like eating a red and green opal fruit at the same time. It had a real sweetness upfront, like strawberries or similar. At the back I was getting something like a cross between grapefruit and damsons. Very happy for a first attempt and am looking forward to seeing where I can take this one, might have a play with some pressure profiles as well. Off to warm the Chemex up and get a brew on









Great work Foundry guys, very positive first LSOL


----------



## Drewster

Just made another Sowden...

Got interrupted mid-way through brew (daughter had arranged to be somewhere.... somewhere involved a car journey... car journey involves Dad's Taxi) so had to leave the pot.....

When I got back the pot was still sitting there so I thought what the heck....

Overall sitting time must have been a good 20+mins...

The coffee was obviously much cooler but still "hot"....

Aroma - no fruit at all.... still something though.... possibly floral?

Taste - "Deep and warm"...... tricky... not fruity I don't think....certainly not in your face berries.... possibly floral? Possibly "cake".... I want to say "malty"....

If I can wax lyrical for a moment where previously the "summer fruit" was everywhere this is evocative of "malt loaf" in front of a winter fire... very "comfortable"....

If earlier was an "alto sax" jazz.... this is much more "Tenor Sax" Blues....

Thats it... If the earlier drinks were Charlie Parker this is Stan Getz!


----------



## Xpenno

Drewster said:


> Just made another Sowden...
> 
> Got interrupted mid-way through brew (daughter had arranged to be somewhere.... somewhere involved a car journey... car journey involves Dad's Taxi) so had to leave the pot.....
> 
> When I got back the pot was still sitting there so I thought what the heck....
> 
> Overall sitting time must have been a good 20+mins...
> 
> The coffee was obviously much cooler but still "hot"....
> 
> Aroma - no fruit at all.... still something though.... possibly floral?
> 
> Taste - "Deep and warm"...... tricky... not fruity I don't think....certainly not in your face berries.... possibly floral? Possibly "cake".... I want to say "malty"....
> 
> If I can wax lyrical for a moment where previously the "summer fruit" was everywhere this is evocative of "malt loaf" in front of a winter fire... very "comfortable"....
> 
> If earlier was an "alto sax" jazz.... this is much more "Tenor Sax" Blues....
> 
> Thats it... If the earlier drinks were Charlie Parker this is Stan Getz!


Made a Chemex, overdid it, had to pull out at 4:30 and finish in a cup. I see where you're coming from with the floral notes, maybe even spice, can't quite put my finger on it, maybe lavender or violet or something, it's almost menthol....

Will try again tomorrow and open up the grind a bit


----------



## Drewster

Xpenno said:


> Made a Chemex, overdid it, had to pull out at 4:30 and finish in a cup. I see where you're coming from with the floral notes, maybe even spice, can't quite put my finger on it, maybe lavender or violet or something, it's almost menthol....
> 
> Will try again tomorrow and open up the grind a bit


Thanks Spence - I think that might be it! "spice"....

Spice in the "saffron" sense rather than "pepper" or "cinnamon" sense....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Straight espresso shot this morning.18g in, 35.5g out in 35 secs. Produced a much more balanced shot.

There's a lot going on in there fruit wise, I like the comparison to Opral Fruits. Back end some kind of spice and grapefruit is about as much as I can pick out.

But for something that I can't describe really nice. I might try slackening of a tad and aim for a 30 sec shot to see what it's like.


----------



## tribs

I've just had probably my best v60 this year with these beans. 9g dose 150g water straight off the boil. Matt Perger method (inc stir).

Wonderful aroma, red fruit and subtle spice, like a subdued mulled wine. Delicious. Took me back to early in my coffee journey when I realised, wow, coffee can be as complex as this.

Well done guys.








:good:


----------



## innatelogic

It seems like its hard to extract bitterness with these beans. I pulled a 40g espresso in 45 seconds (bear in mind I _don't_ have an EK43) which would normally be terrible with other beans. It was pretty good. More sweetness than with my shorter shots, but less body and less overall complexity. I got a tongue full of tangerine myself. For my palate I bet this would be epic blended half and half with a Guatemalan for body.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

I'm nearly through the first 250g bag having brewed several times using V60 and Chemex. My initial reaction was slight disappointment - I'm a huge fan of natural process Ethiopian coffees and was expecting a full-on fruity assault on my tastebuds (as I've had from Steampunk and Artisan Roast naturals recently) but got something much more subtle. It took a couple of brews before I could fully appreciate what a great coffee this is. 17g into 250g using V60 this morning gave me jasmine tea flavours initially, but as it cooled I also detected the spice notes others have described.


----------



## Mrboots2u

OK coffee fest this morning with Patrick

Blasted through this coffee

Couple of spro's

One cappuccino

Chemex

Siphon

All delightful . I'll leave Patrick to add some tasting notes. Suffice to say coffee excelled across all the brewing methods....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Chemex produced a lovely mix of heady aroma - delicately scented - lovely boozy fruit in the mouth with a creaminess as it cooled and a lingering zesty tingle on the tongue.

Then blasted it through the syphon. Aroma really intense - heady scented parma violet? Again, loads of boozy/fermented fruit notes - absolutely fantastic. Up there with the very best. Lee has produced a stonking winner here.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Chemex produced a lovely mix of heady aroma - delicately scented - lovely boozy fruit in the mouth with a creaminess as it cooled and a lingering zesty tingle on the tongue.
> 
> Then blasted it through the syphon. Aroma really intense - heady scented parma violet? Again, loads of boozy/fermented fruit notes - absolutely fantastic. Up there with the very best. Lee has produced a stonking winner here.


Was my espresso no good then


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Was my espresso no good then


It was excellent - like the Chemex but on steroids. Worked well in milk too which really surprised me - strawberry milkshake.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Was my espresso no good then


It was excellent - like the Chemex but on steroids. Worked well in milk too which really surprised me - strawberry milkshake.


----------



## badger28

I think the beans have settled today for espresso for me.

18 to 36 in 28. Had lovely fruit as would be expected from Ethiopians but it was more balanced than most. More of a crowd pleaser than in your face funk.

Really nice!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

badger28 said:


> I think the beans have settled today for espresso for me.
> 
> 18 to 36 in 28. Had lovely fruit as would be expected from Ethiopians but it was more balanced than most. More of a crowd pleaser than in your face funk.
> 
> Really nice!


Yes, I've been surprised at how rounded it can be. Still lots of fruit but very balanced and with a really nice linger. I have also had shots that are a bit wilder on the funk front and they have worked amazingly in milk. Callum made me possibly the best flattie I've ever tasted with it the other day!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

badger28 said:


> I think the beans have settled today for espresso for me.
> 
> 18 to 36 in 28. Had lovely fruit as would be expected from Ethiopians but it was more balanced than most. More of a crowd pleaser than in your face funk.
> 
> Really nice!


I completely agree. I've had some great Strawberry beans like Uncle Funka that have been great in Milk but just too crazy as a straight espresso.

These seem to be some ticking my boxes for espresso, brewed and milk based so far.


----------



## badger28

Espresso today 18g to 35g in 28. These beans have fully settled for me today and produced a great espresso. Interesting fruity taste without being too crazy.

Now I have just 750g of beans to get through while they are this good!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I went slightly coarser today and up dosed slightly.

18.5 in 36.5 out in 30 secs.

Not sure if it was the slackening off the grind or the updosing but I was getting more malty flavours coming through.

Mixed fruits are still there but with a smooth warm malty flavour. Really nice.


----------



## Xpenno

Espresso was rocking today! Still getting some sweetness but the citrus is coming through more and more for me. Today it was like a shot of pink grapefruit sprinkled with sugar. Really interesting stuff.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Sounds like the beans are hitting their peak, need to get drinking these through the L2 now! - can't wait.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bleary eyed split shot this morning .

Espresso - bags of sweet fruit ( strawberries ) no spice or funk , just fruit fruit fruit .

In milk - strawberry mouse

( 17.8 g dose - 39.5 g out 1.3 callum dial on the Ek)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

18g in, 35g out in 40 secs. Really sweet shot with the pink grapefruit coming in later.

Slackened off slightly

18g in, 36g out in 34 secs. More fruits, malt and grapefruit upfront with the pink grapefruit carrying on afterwards.

Strawberry taste less prevalent on both for me today (probably got a cold coming.

Both really nice shots.

So far I've concluded (for me) the coarser the grind the more maltyness is coming through.

Anyone tried these with a 16g dose? Worth trying?


----------



## ronsil

Used the last of my Guest slot Beans this morning. Intense wild strawberries in my Americano.

The care taken in the selection & roasting of these Beans is evident in the results.

That will do me for my walk on the lighter side for the time being. Back to my (darker) side later on today.


----------



## Rdl81

Still drinking these in the Areopress seem to have mellowed a bit and are very enjoyable....how long as these good for I still working through the first bag!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Started the morning with a espresso of this.

Same grind and brew ratio as previously

Aroma post grind still strawberry for me

In the cup getting bit more tropical and pineapple notes now

Still super sweet and drinkable , two gulps right down


----------



## Rdl81

Opened my 2nd guest bag today I clearly don't drink enough coffee sure that will change once the grinder arrives this week and I can start making espresso


----------



## frandavi99

For first coffee this morning I had a long black of a Has Bean Ethiopia Guji (bear/bare(?!) with me). I haven't dialled this bean in properly yet, can't find the acidity, but this morning's attempt came through a lot quicker than previous shots. It was a 1:3 ratio and I didn't have time for another go so I drank it and was amazed to find the acidity and fruit I'd been missing.

On the tidy up I realised that it wasn't the Has Bean at all but the LSOL Ethiopian; I store my beans in airtight containers, write on the outside and just read Ethiopia in my bleary eyed state.

A very pleasant mistake though and I'll not be afraid to pull longer shots with this bean in the future. Only just into my second bag and still really enjoying them.


----------



## tribs

I am getting Jaffa Oranges now. I had a wonderful espresso this morning with these beans. Still on the first bag and I reckon they will get better and better.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last shot this morning









Pineappley ahoy delish


----------



## frandavi99

Sometimes I think I drink a lot of coffee, but I'm not even half way through yet.


----------



## innatelogic

I just opened the second bag and its nowhere near the level of the end of the first. Is that to be expected?


----------



## Mrboots2u

frandavi99 said:


> Sometimes I think I drink a lot of coffee, but I'm not even half way through yet.


Sorry I being a bit misleading , I bought 500g of this , so I've just finished that


----------



## frandavi99

Ah fair enough.


----------



## frandavi99

16g to 33g in 28 secs this morning. Finally found a hint of that pineapple MrBoots was talking about. Still smells of strawberries, ground and in the cup. If my caffeine tolerance was higher and I didn't have to work I'd drink this all day.

And that's with my second bag so no drop in quality here innatelogic.


----------



## jeebsy

21 into 50 in 27 secs this morning. Beautiful. Sweet, fruity, sharp.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

the system we use for profiling now means that there shouldn't be any appreciable difference between the bags. On the whole, each persons total coffee should have come from the same roasted batch too - i.e. it was roasted, bagged up and packed in boxes in one go as it came out of the roaster. Have you had more than one shot? - it is possible that a defect bean slipped through. It could also be something to do with the varietal. The 'heirloom' varietal most resembles Typica but the way that Ethiopian coffee is farmed and processed means that you end up with a somewhat mixed bag - as you can see from the beans, so potential for some variation. It's pretty much impossible to get coffee from one specific farm in Ethiopia.

On the other side though, a lot of the flavour is coming from the natural process and as a result of the fact that the beans are grown in the same geographical area - so weather conditions, altitude etc are all similar and this helps to contribute to the overall, unifying characteristics of the lot.


----------



## innatelogic

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> the system we use for profiling now means that there shouldn't be any appreciable difference between the bags. On the whole, each persons total coffee should have come from the same roasted batch too - i.e. it was roasted, bagged up and packed in boxes in one go as it came out of the roaster. Have you had more than one shot? - it is possible that a defect bean slipped through. It could also be something to do with the varietal. The 'heirloom' varietal most resembles Typica but the way that Ethiopian coffee is farmed and processed means that you end up with a somewhat mixed bag - as you can see from the beans, so potential for some variation. It's pretty much impossible to get coffee from one specific farm in Ethiopia.
> 
> On the other side though, a lot of the flavour is coming from the natural process and as a result of the fact that the beans are grown in the same geographical area - so weather conditions, altitude etc are all similar and this helps to contribute to the overall, unifying characteristics of the lot.


Thanks for the info. I have only made three shots from the second bag, and I gave my friend one of them. Apparently it was great. My first was lacking in complexity and sweetness. Definitely not enough data to suggest defective beans, especially since in the morning my prep isn't always ideal. A tighter grind and the resulting longer shot time pulled back the sweetness a little.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I keep meaning to brew some defects, just out of curiosity. It's hard to eliminate them completely from any roast. I don't know how the bigger companies, with bigger roasters, manage them at all. I stand there while they're cooling in the tray, trying to pick out any obvious ones! My hunch is that most will simply have no taste at all but one I've also had the odd coffee from other companies where it seems like there may have been one bean in the brew that's really spoiled things I.e. The taste difference couldn't be accounted for by anything else.


----------



## Phil104

For one reason or another, including being away, I have only just started drinking this (although our daughter made a start and reported it made a fine V60 - although I haven't spoken with her yet to know more than that). I'm beginning to wonder if nearly everything I drink (as an espresso) turns to chocolate. So, first shot was 17g and 29.2 out in 28 seconds. Lovely looking crema, and the initial watery strawberry taste at the front of my mouth but then as it cooled and I sipped more, it became more complex (I'll have another shortly and try and capture the taste), but right now and for the last five minutes, I just have this glorious after taste...of close to dark chocolate. One beautiful coffee and the promise of another bag after this one - thanks again to Foundry and to coffee chap and Ron.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phil as an experiement try going 17g into 32-3g . See if that gives more fruit and less chocolate


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Morning's Chemex - boozy fruit - chocolate and creamy mouthfeel - absolutely moreish - want to try it as espresso and in milk.


----------



## 4515

Interesting that you say chocolate Patrick

This mornings shot for me was less citrus and more chocolate. Stooped the shot at 25g rather than the usual 30g and wouldnt have thought of this as light roast - in a good way.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Two flat whites - 20grms ->35grms out. Full blast of strawberry milkshake with a touch of malt - no acidity. Wonderful.


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> Phil as an experiement try going 17g into 32-3g . See if that gives more fruit and less chocolate


 Ah, thanks Martin, just read this after a slightly too fast pour - 17.5 into 29 ish (again). Interesting - strawberries at the front, probably grapefruit (years since I had any) then rolling through the rest of my mouth and, once again, about three-four minute later - chocolate. But now - I'm going to try tightening the grind a bit and 17 to 32 (switching off the classic always seems a bit hit or miss).


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> Phil as an experiement try going 17g into 32-3g . See if that gives more fruit and less chocolate


Right, third shot: 17g into 31.9 in 30 seconds. Before I taste, it smells different from my first two - a soft fruit smell - first taste a fuller strawberry taste although like a strawberry dipped in chocolate (there I go again) - and next taste (a bit more of gulp than a sip), no grapefruit but, I would say, a lot of forest fruits - certainly fruity but all together darker in taste. Final swallow, back to something closer to grapefruit and a completely lighter taste. Maybe my taste buds are simply completely shot but it doesn't matter because: Mmmmm, I love it. To date, I've not been especially knocked out by any Ethiopian put through the Classic as an espresso ( I have had some good V60 and syphons) but this is in a class of its own. I wish that I had a whole day to experiment with this - different amounts, times and output, not to say different machines. Not getting to this earlier has brought its own reward and if it's typical of Foundry - say no more.


----------



## Phil104

Fourth shot (that will be it) and I followed Boot's suggestion (I love these online tutorials) - hitting 32.5 in 30 seconds from 17g and I know it's an obvious thing to say but as someone still with their 'L' plates on, it's remarkable what a difference such small adjustments can make to taste. With this, I'm getting a much rounder, mouthful of mixed, sweeter side of life, berries taste. Interestingly slightly less distinct chocolate after taste because its veering to fruit dipped in chocolate rather than the more heavily accented chocolate of my first shot. Treble wows all round.


----------



## Awoogah

So I took this in to the coffee shop I work at last week, and we did a V60 taste test, writing down the 3 flavours we each tasted, heres how it panned out:









Thats one person for watermelon and not much else, head barista had Cadbury's fruit and nut, minstrels and banana/mango acidity, I noted pink grapefruit, tobacco and walnuts (I'm a total noob).

In a machiatto at home I've been pulling 32g from 18g in 27 and getting a full-on mango lassi.

I had a couple of early flat whites at similar values and were possibly some of my favourite coffees ever.

A real interesting bean


----------



## innatelogic

I'm running out of these now. One question though. I started making aeropress at work without my usual thermometer and scales. The brew is muddier, more coffeeish and not as good. At home its a light fruity sensation. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Err forget your scales and temp, but seriously Probably Not the same recipe and water temp!

How did you make the drink at work ( judge the coffee dose for example )


----------



## innatelogic

Mrboots2u said:


> Err forget your scales and temp, but seriously Probably Not the same recipe and water temp!
> 
> How did you make the drink at work ( judge the coffee dose for example )


I understand it isn't the same recipe. Someone with more experience than me might be able to suggest in which direction things like dose, temperature went compared to my reference brew at home. I have reasonably precise, repeatable ways of judging dose and water weight by volume instead. I just don't have accuracy. Temperature is challenging. I could wait a certain amount of time after the kettle boils to obtain a repeatable result there though.

Basically I'm hoping to find the right parameters by trial and improvement not absolute measurement. It would be a quicker process if I had more experience and could tell a coffee brewed too cold from a coffee brewed too hot, for example. Hence appealing to more experienced brewers.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Have a look at this

Its more likely to be brew recipe than water temp

VCR Street Smarts Series #13: Brew Water Temperat&#8230;:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Honestly tho . if you arent measuring and eyeballing you will get variable results, as you have a variable recipe


----------



## jeebsy

1.5g of beans was the difference between my recipe being quite under and tasty as eff.


----------



## innatelogic

jeebsy said:


> 1.5g of beans was the difference between my recipe being quite under and tasty as eff.


Right. This is all good info. Thanks Mr Boots for the video link too. When I weigh my beans it's to a 1 bean accuracy. When I eyeball them its possibly more like a 1g accuracy, i.e. not enough.


----------



## Daren

I finished these last week. They are the winners of Daren's Bean of Year award. Foundry nailed them.

I've thoroughly enjoyed them in every method I've tried... espresso, flat quite, Chemex and Aeropress. They will definitely be on my "go-to" bean list.


----------



## jeebsy

They're tremendous. Jack of all trades, master of all


----------



## Rdl81

Though act to follow.....who is up next


----------



## Yes Row

I am sorry but this coffee really is not to my taste...I tried but I really am a DSOL person

I have 250g left and am happy to PIF

First to respond I will post it FOC


----------



## Jp19810

Hi there,

I would appreciate it if still available

Many thanks

Jon


----------



## Yes Row

Jp19810 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would appreciate it if still available
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jon


Jon

Its yours, please pm me your address and I will post tomorrow


----------



## Daren

Bugger


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Yes Row said:


> I am sorry but this coffee really is not to my taste...I tried but I really am a DSOL person
> 
> I have 250g left and am happy to PIF
> 
> First to respond I will post it FOC


Sorry to hear you didn't enjoy the coffee. I do appreciate though that it's not for everyone. If you PM me your address, I'll send out a 250g bag of our new coffee from El Salvador. It's much more suited to traditional tastes. Of course, it's on us.


----------



## Daren

If I now say I didn't like it you'd know a) I'm lying as I've previously said it's the best I've had this year and b) I'm trying to blag free coffee from Foundry.

I'll try it anyway - I didn't like it.

(waits for free coffee)


----------



## Drewster

Daren said:


> If I now say I didn't like it you'd know a) I'm lying as I've previously said it's the best I've had this year and b) I'm trying to blag free coffee from Foundry.
> 
> I'll try it anyway - I didn't like it.
> 
> (waits for free coffee)


 Hey Daren - I think you've got away with it! ;-)


----------



## Daren

Drewster said:


> Hey Daren - I think you've got away with it! ;-)


I'm still waiting? I'm not sure cunning plan was cunning enough?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Well, it was a good effort. No, actually it was a rubbish effort. Funny though.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Just wanted to say a huge thanks to all forum members that bought these brand and went to the time and effort to share their findings with everyone else. It's been a real buzz with us as this is a bean that we feel particularly proud of.

Following its outing at Cup North, we have had some incredible feedback, so many kind and encouraging words. Makes all the effort worthwhile.

We're hoping that this will be the bean that helps us to start to make a few waves on the wholesale side of things and we're already getting enquiries from cafes here in Sheffield and in Manchester and Leeds. I'm sure others will pick up on it soon.

I guess we'll never know for sure but it can only have helped to have some exposure on the forum. Again, thanks everyone. The Yirg will be on sale in the next couple of days in our webshop.


----------



## Phil104

Thanks to you, too, for making it possible. It was easily the best espresso I have drunk this year - and I'm ultra pleased that will be possible to get more of it.


----------



## aphelion

Just bought these off the website, very much looking forward to them (the 3x100g selection was decent too!)


----------



## Drewster

As the first roaster in the LSOL you have set the bar pretty high!

As this was my first real experience of deliberately lighter beans I am "well impressed".


----------



## frandavi99

Thanks for sharing this coffee. I still have a little left and it has mellowed 30 days post roast, not quite so fruity but smooth and still very nice.

I hope you go on to get more success off the back of this coffee, it deserves it and I'm very pleased to hear I will be able to get more!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

frandavi99 said:


> Thanks for sharing this coffee. I still have a little left and it has mellowed 30 days post roast, not quite so fruity but smooth and still very nice.
> 
> I hope you go on to get more success off the back of this coffee, it deserves it and I'm very pleased to hear I will be able to get more!


Cheers, we were blown away by this coffee from getting the sample onwards. We bought much more than we have ever bought of it too so hopefully it'll be around for a good few months at least.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Just wanted to add that this coffee has just got Runner Up in Best Espresso 2014, in Brian's Coffee Spot Awards. A great end to a great year for this bean. From the forum to Cup North to who knows where in 2015! Thanks guys, it all started here!


----------

